# Bored why not (wax mash up)



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Was bored tonight so thought I would give this ago.

I took 10g of angle wax desirable , 5g dodo juice s/n , 20g poor boys nattys white , 5g auto finesse illusion , 5g of a unlabelled waxy box sample












































I've my friends red Glanza to buff in the next few days so il be trying it out on the , smells crazy lol

I will up date this once I try it out with some nice pixs once I get a chance


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

*Bored.
But looks fun!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Did the waxybox wax look white and smell of coconuts by any chance?


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> Did the waxybox wax look white and smell of coconuts by any chance?


Nope it's was almost clear and smelt abit like sambuca , I tryed it on its own and it was a real pain to remove so I was going to dump it any ways


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

That looks good. I might still give this a try, I was thinking about doing the same thing with the wax from my waxyboxes but after messaging [email protected] and he explained that if I put all the waxes together and remelt them, then some of the solvents and other carrier agents would evaporate and I might be left with a useless block of wax. 

Going to follow this to see your results.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

i have 3-4 waxybox samples and was going to mix them together .. i will most defintly be doing this now with a bit of AG HD for extra durability


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Shariain said:


> That looks good. I might still give this a try, I was thinking about doing the same thing with the wax from my waxyboxes but after messaging [email protected] and he explained that if I put all the waxes together and remelt them, then some of the solvents and other carrier agents would evaporate and I might be left with a useless block of wax.
> 
> Going to follow this to see your results.


I was reading ur post about that too , the wax I ended up with is still nice and oily , not really soft but far from hard feels like it will be easy to use , it sure went on to that cd easy .

Give it ago mate sure if there only small amounts its not the end of the world if it gos wrong


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Quick beading shot off my buddy's roof hoping it lasts now lol


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

deffinetly inspired me to give this a bash. i have some AG HD left that im not going to use aswell as some dodo panel pots and the waxybox waxes hopefully make one useful wax rather than lots of small ones im never going to use.


----------

